# Wie komme ich in die Sengende Schlucht?



## Raorkon (19. Februar 2008)

Hi.
Also wenn man von Loch Modan nach Süden reitet kommt man ja an diesem Tor zu Sengenden Schlucht an. Ich mit meiner frischen 40ger Druidin (Mondkin) möchte da gerne weiter questen. Nur diese fette Zwergin an dem Tor lässt mich net durch. Ich habe sie schon gefragt ob sie ihre Tage hat aber NEIN sie will mich nicht durchlassen. Naja.... Nun die Frage an euch:
Woher bekomme ich den Schlüssel zur Sengenden Schlucht ?? Ich frage hier nicht nach einem Exploit (den mir in meiner Gilde bestimmt 5 mann empfohlen haben. (Ich weiß nur net wie man den durchführt^^)). Bitte antwortet schnell und unterlasst die Äußerungen über meinen Char und meine Skillung. MFG Raorkon..


----------



## Makata (19. Februar 2008)

im ödland gibs im westen einen pass ( etwas südlich des hordenlagers )


----------



## Joib (19. Februar 2008)

in die sengende schlucht kommst du vom ödland aus oder du gehst von süden über das rotkammgebirge und dann durch die brennende steppe
von der brennenden steppe aus kann man dann durch den schwarzfels laufen.


welches tor du da meinst und welche fette zwergin würd ich gerne wissen oO


----------



## Tirkari (19. Februar 2008)

Nen Ally, der da durch wollte, hab ich noch nie gespielt, kann dir also auch nicht sagen, was man dafür machen muß, aber wenn die dich nicht durchlassen, warum umgehst du es nicht einfach?
Im Süden von Loch Modan (relativ mittig) ins Ödland, dort dann ganz nach Westen und etwas südlich der Hordenbasis den Pass in die Sengende Schlucht nehmen.

Edit:
zu langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lighta (19. Februar 2008)

Raorkon schrieb:


> Hi.
> Also wenn man von Loch Modan nach Süden reitet kommt man ja an diesem Tor zu Sengenden Schlucht an. Ich mit meiner frischen 40ger Druidin (Mondkin) möchte da gerne weiter questen. Nur diese fette Zwergin an dem Tor lässt mich net durch. Ich habe sie schon gefragt ob sie ihre Tage hat aber NEIN sie will mich nicht durchlassen. Naja.... Nun die Frage an euch:
> Woher bekomme ich den Schlüssel zur Sengenden Schlucht ?? Ich frage hier nicht nach einem Exploit (den mir in meiner Gilde bestimmt 5 mann empfohlen haben. (Ich weiß nur net wie man den durchführt^^)). Bitte antwortet schnell und unterlasst die Äußerungen über meinen Char und meine Skillung. MFG Raorkon..




geh ins Ödland und dort einfach nach Westen, bis zum Druchgang. Dort wirst du feststellen, dass du das Tor vor dem du gerade stehst nur mit einem Schlüssel öffnen kannst, den du momentan wohl noch nicht besitzt. 
Und bevor hier die dicken Flames anfangen: Frag einfach mal im Allgemeinen Channel nach, da wird dir sicher auch geholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (19. Februar 2008)

Du musst von unten über das Ödland rein. 
Ödland - nach Westen - über den Berg (aber nicht nach Kargath rein), dann am besten FP Thoriumspitze holen und Schlüssel Schlüssel sein lassen.
Den Schlüssel gab es über eine Quest wo man ein Vieh im Südosten der Sengenden Schlucht erschlagen musste. Aber ka mehr wo es die gab. Das war auch nur deshalb interessant, weil es ganz früher keinen FP an der Thoriumspitze gab.


----------



## Black Muffin (19. Februar 2008)

Weiss welches Tor, aber wo und wie man den Schlüssel bekommt weiss ich nicht.

Musst ja net den schwersten Weg nehmen?


----------



## Icewindo (19. Februar 2008)

du must über ödland in die sengende schlucht und wenn du den schlüssel haben willst must du so nen elite mob killen der drop ein horn (vieh ist irgendwo in den bergen nahe dem übergang von ödland aus )das du in IF abgeben must um den schlüssel zur schlucht zu bekommen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadria (19. Februar 2008)

Das man über das Ödland auch in die Sengende Schlucht kommt, wurde ja schon ausführlich beschrieben.

Wenn du allerdings an der "fetten Zwergin" vorbeiwillst, brauchst eben einen Schlüssel den du mit >> dieser Quest << erhältst.


----------

